# Control de volumen



## mulsito (Dic 16, 2011)

Bueno , que ta gente del foro ,   vengo con algunas dudas para ustedes 

bueno , el tema es el siguiente , tengo unos parlantes de la pc medio comuncitos digamos, 2.0 , se encienden mediante una tecla y el volumen se controla con un potenciometro, mi idea es modificar esto para lograr lo siguiente :

 El encendido lo voy a hacer remotamente con un receptor RF y un transmisor RF que tengo funcionando , eso no es problema 

El volumen lo quiero manejar "digitalmente" tambien  por RF , el problema esta en  que desarme el equipo para ver como podia modificarlo y veo que el potenciometro para el volumen es doble 

buscando en el foro y en la web lo que encontre fue  unos integrados que dicen llamarlos como potenciometros digitales los cuales por lo que vi funcionan  colocandolos en serie al parlante y por medio de 2 pulsadores controlan el volumen , pero segun veo no creo que me sirva puesto que es para un solo canal , otra cosa  , tendria que dejar  el volumen original del potenciometro al maximo siempre para regularlo desde el integrado . 
 Yo queria reemplazar el potenciometro doble por algun circuito , alguna idea ?? les adjunto algunas imagenes para que se orienten mejor 

 

( El potenciometro del volumen es el de la izquierda )  ​

​


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 16, 2011)

Podés hacer 2 cosas...

Usar 2 de esos integrados de volumen para lograr controlar ambos canales

o

Colocar un motorcito de corriente continua, de esos chiquitos, con unas poleas para que gire lentamente el eje del potewnciometro doble ese que ya tiene el equipo...

entonces, solo te haces un receptor de 2 canales...dependiendo que tono llega el motor gire a la derecha o a la izquierda-


saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2011)

Acá tenes lo que necesitás, aunque vas a tener que adaptarlo a tu necesidad:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pre-amplificador-digital-pcb-25732/


----------



## mulsito (Dic 16, 2011)

> Colocar un motorcito de corriente continua, de esos chiquitos, con unas poleas para que gire lentamente el eje del potewnciometro doble ese que ya tiene el equipo...



Eso fue lo primero que pense  , pero el problema es que no ahi espacio entre el eje del pontenciometro y el potenciometro en si digamos , puesto que va e la carcasa de los parlantes y no quiero modificarla , aunque de complciarse mucho es una buena opcion..

En cuanto a tu opinion ezavalla te digo que no poseo conocimientos sobre pic ni programacion , solo lo basico de electronica analogica , y en la parte de digital solo algo de contadores :/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2011)

mulsito dijo:


> En cuanto a tu opinion ezavalla te digo que no poseo conocimientos sobre pic ni programacion , solo lo basico de electronica analogica , y en la parte de digital solo algo de contadores :/


Entonces vas a tener que aprender a redactar mejor tus consultas, por que dijiste que querías controlar "digitalmente" vía RF el volumen del amplificador....y no se como se te ocurre que vas a hacerlo sin tener idea del manejo digital de las señales...


----------



## mulsito (Dic 16, 2011)

Disculpas , voy a tratar de explicarme mejor, al decir " digitalmente " quize decir de controlar el volumen por medio de 2 pulsadores y no por medio del potenciometro ,  sobre lo de  la comunicacion RF  no me hago problema porque ya tengo el transmisor y el receptor de un carrito rc de 2 canales de mi hermano menor que no utiliza ,  espero que se entienda ..


----------



## kevinyo88 (Ene 2, 2012)

deja el volumen arriba y mediante el control de volumen del sistema operativo bajarlo y subirlo por disxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mulsito (Ene 2, 2012)

kevinyo88 dijo:


> deja el volumen arriba y mediante el control de volumen del sistema operativo bajarlo y subirlo por disxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Tenes razon , me parece que voy a hacer eso ,,, Gracias  por la ide


----------

